# New to Jeep Forum, but not Jeeps.



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Recently retired this year, started plowing this winter with 80 residentials. Got lucky as I have a F250 SD w/8'Meyers I ran on first storm, however my elderly neighbor passed away and one of his final wishes was to give me his Jeep and plow. A mint 94 YJ with 4500 (yes 4500) miles, meyer 6.6 with an E47. Now, ran this baby for past couple storms and I am in love. Bone stock, I did put in a 200 amp alt and dual batteries. Waiting on front air shocks. Not going to lift it, as I did fully build my last Jeep (a '97 Wrangler) to the tune of well over 50K$$$$. Considering adding a pull plow next season (small daniels). My question to you is this- although the e47 runs great (neighbor only plowed his own driveway), would I benefit swapping out the 47 for an E60 so my two plow pumps and motors would be compatable? Also the E60 would probably have less strain moving the 6.6. Your thoughts and ideas would be appreciated. Attached pic shows my 97 and if you look closely in the background you can see "my" 94 red Wrangler at the neighbors.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Marine Sniper
Welcome to plowsite and the jeep forum. The question would be better answered in the mejier forum. Might want to ask the mods to move the post over there. On another note can you either post pictures of the dual battery set up you did. If you cant post them maybe email them to me [email protected] I just bought a 93 WJ this fall and have a small blizzard hung on it. I did the alt upgrade also but would like dual battery's. On another note if you did just retire from the Marines I would like to thank you for severing this great county of ours.

Regard Mike


----------



## h8to wrk (Dec 12, 2009)

Specs on jeep in the Pic please

Welcome


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Jeep...congrats on inheriting the ol' neighbor's Jeep...! Fun stuff!


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, I did retire from the Marines-22 yrs, then a tour overseas as a "contractor". Will snap you a pic of the dual battery set up in a bit, but I can tell you I used a Tomken Dual Battery tray- fits like a glove and total install time was 5 minutes. 
As for the specs of the Jeep in the pic: 5" lift, 33x12.5 BFG tires, 5 sp, regeared to 4.56, lockers (Ected) front and back- SPOD electronics panel- a pant load of lights- Warn 8K winch up front- Garvin swingaway w/rack in rear (bumper), Body Armor front bumper, Viair constant duty compressor under hood, 3 gallon tank under skid plate on drivers side, air quick disconnects mounted front and back, Powertank CO2 system, and a ton more.


----------



## Stellers Garage (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank You for serving. ussmileyflag

I just picked up a 95 Jeep that I will be plowing with next season, that is if I don't start dumping money into all the stuff that I would like to do to it.


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I would never mod another one again. Too much $$$


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

MarineSniper;958317 said:


> I would never mod another one again. Too much $$$


Well thats because it looks like you bought everything for it new from a catalog 

Youll be fine with that e47 my dad has been using his 98tj with that same plow setup since it came off the line. last year he had to have it rebuilt because the seals were all shot, other than that just fluid and screen changes each year.

And you should be fine without bags up front with that low of miles on the springs. if you do need more, a 2.5in lift would probably not cost much more and would still be low enough that your drive-line angles would still be ok. plus you could probably recoup around a 100$ on those virgin stock springs. Then again it will be a classic in 14 years so maybe keep it stock 

Its almost a shame to plow with a YJ with that low of miles, I am very jealous....


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

MarineSniper, if possible at some point could you post a head on shot of your jeep, I would love to see your front bumper as I am debating between a BodyArmor and the ARB..... thanks


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

MarineSniper;958038 said:


> Recently retired this year, started plowing this winter with 80 residentials. Got lucky as I have a F250 SD w/8'Meyers I ran on first storm, however my elderly neighbor passed away and one of his final wishes was to give me his Jeep and plow. A mint 94 YJ with 4500 (yes 4500) miles, meyer 6.6 with an E47. Now, ran this baby for past couple storms and I am in love. Bone stock, I did put in a 200 amp alt and dual batteries. Waiting on front air shocks. Not going to lift it, as I did fully build my last Jeep (a '97 Wrangler) to the tune of well over 50K$$$$. Considering adding a pull plow next season (small daniels). My question to you is this- although the e47 runs great (neighbor only plowed his own driveway), would I benefit swapping out the 47 for an E60 so my two plow pumps and motors would be compatable? Also the E60 would probably have less strain moving the 6.6. Your thoughts and ideas would be appreciated. Attached pic shows my 97 and if you look closely in the background you can see "my" 94 red Wrangler at the neighbors.


Dam sweet TJ


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

BigDBoots;959125 said:


> MarineSniper, if possible at some point could you post a head on shot of your jeep, I would love to see your front bumper as I am debating between a BodyArmor and the ARB..... thanks


You got it....


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Marine Sniper
Pics of the Dual Battery's please. Looking to add one to my YJ.

Thanks Mike


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

*Here is the dual battery set up*

Tomken dual battery tray-


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Heres a couple pics of my 89 YJ.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks buddy, both look great!! I appreciate the photos


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

MarineSniper;960209 said:


> Tomken dual battery tray-


Hi Marine Snipper
Thanks for the picture. Im new to this Jeep thing, where did you buy the tray at?

Thanks Mike


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

quadratec-


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

MarineSniper;961561 said:


> quadratec-


Thank You for the info, most helpfull

Mike


----------

